# thread problem



## k0der (Jul 10, 2009)

hello folks,
      when i try to run thread programs i get

"... undefined reference to pthread_create"

though i have included pthread.h and it is present in include folder too.

thanks for help..


----------



## anemos (Jul 10, 2009)

```
gcc program.c -o program -lpthread
```


----------

